# PCD Date-what to expect...



## jetbill (Oct 13, 2007)

With arrival estimated on 9/10 (SA build aboard Valiant Ace) what might one expect for a PCD delivery date?

Would the last week in September be to optimistic?

Thanks.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would call the performance center and ask them.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Your dealer should have already put in a reservation for you. If so, they know the date.


----------

